# Georgia pastry chefs



## scaredheart03 (Oct 14, 2002)

*hi, I'm new here, and i am looking for pasrty chefs in the atlanta area. i need to do an interview with one for a business project. if you have the time, please emailme at [email protected]* :chef: :chef:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hi scaredheart03, and welcome to Chef Talk. 

You'll be more likely to get more responses from pastry chefs if you post your request in one of the pastry forums farther down the page. The Welcome Forum, in which you posted your request, is only for introductions. Feel free to introduce yourself there.

I'm moving your post to the pastry forum. Good luck with your quest!

Mezzaluna
Welcome Forum moderator


----------

